# Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?



## rainthanner (29. Mai 2007)

*Koi im Gartenteich / gehts auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo, 

aus einem Blödsinn heraus kommen wir mal wieder zu einem Thema welches gerne diskutiert wird und bereits wurde. Bislang meist ohne Ergebnis.  




*Koihaltung im Gartenteich*


Geht das gut?

...und wie lange geht das gut? 






> und ich sag immer wieder, dass die Kombination Koi und Gartenteich nicht funktioniert.


 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ra_ll_ik (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Moin
Ich bin nun ja halt noch Anfänger, was das Thema Koi angeht, aber ich versuch´s mal.
Für mich persönlich muß ein Teich mit Pflanzen besetzt sein, allerlei Getier soll sich darin tümmeln und sich ein gewisses biologisches Gleichgewicht von selber einstellen.
Die Technik sollte sich im Rahmen halten. Also nicht viel mehr als Pumpe, Filter und UVC.
Ein steriles Betonbecken ist für mich kein Teich, sondern nur ein Hälterungsbecken wie es bei den vielen Händlern oft zu sehen ist.

Zu den Koi´s.
Koi´s sind Karpfenfische.
Sie wurden früher in den Reisfeldern zwecks permanenter, schneller und frischer Nahrungsbeschaffung gehalten. 
Alles ohne Pumpe oder sonstiges Equipment. Die Fische fühlten sich wohl.
Der Keimdruck solcher Gewässer macht/e ihnen nichts aus, sie waren robust und wenig anfällig.
Irgendwann gab es dann Farbmutationen und die Geschichte der Koi begann.
Die heutigen Karpfen sind ebenfalls in Gewässern vertreten, die wesentlich schlechtere Wasserqualitäten besitzen als so manch Gartenteich.
Karpfen gründeln gerne und sind eigentlich immer auf Nahrungssuche. 
Das alles ist in einem sterilem Betonbecken nicht gegeben. 
Gut, der Mensch kann seine Fische besser beobachten, wird aber meiner Meinung nach nicht dem Bedürnis des Tiere gerecht.

Anders im Gartenteich.
Kein Bodenablauf wo der Mulm ständig direkt entsorgt wird. 
Der "Dreck" sorgt schon mal für ein anderes Klima, die Fische können gründeln und im Schlamm nach Futter suchen.
Randbereiche mit __ Schilf und anderen Koisicheren Pflanzen geben dem Teich ein Klima welches in einem sterilem Becken so nicht zu finden ist.
Abgesperrte Bereiche ermöglichen auch das Halten von Pflanzen, welche ansonsten gerne verzehrt werden würden.
Diese Art Teich wird dem Fischbedürfnis  zwar auch meistens nicht zu 100% gerecht, ist aber mehr als ein Hälterungsbecken.

Da wir mit dieser Art Teich dem Grundbedürfnis der Karpfenartigen näher kommen als im reinen Koiteich, stellt sich mir die Frage:

Warum sollte die Koihaltung im Gartenteich nicht funktionieren? 
Wie lange das gut geht? Warum sollte das zeitlich begrenzt sein? 

Ich setze allerdings vorraus, Tiefe und Volumen müsssen stimmen um ein sicheres Überwintern sicher zu stellen.

Und nun schlagt mich....


----------



## Mühle (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Ralf,

ich kann Deinen Ausführungen uneinschränkt zustimmen, genau meine Meinung  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## WERNER 02 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



> und ich sag immer wieder, dass die Kombination Koi und Gartenteich nicht funktioniert.



Und warum soll das eigentlich nicht funktionieren??!! Bin hier etwas anderer Meinung.
Ein Koi ist auch nichts weiter als ein Fisch. Etwas farbenprächtiger aber trotz allem noch immer ein ( Farb) Karpfen.
Meiner Meinung nach haben Koi nicht mehr Anfälligkeiten bezügl. der Haltung aufzuweisen wie all die anderen Teichfische auch.
Hat man nicht gerade diverse jap.Divas im Teich, die zudem ein Schweinegeld gekostet haben,so läßt sich eine Rechtfertigung für den techn.Aufwand den man an einem reinen Koiteich betreibt nicht aufrechterhalten.
Hier ist doch eher der Denkansatz,- teure Fische = teure Anlage nebst Filterung.
Tatsächlich aber dürfte dieser Aufwand überzogen sein.Eher hat man das Gefühl hier stehn den Besitzer die Dollarzeichen in den Augen und nicht Fische sondern Kohle schwimmt im Wasser.
An den Fisch selber wird doch eher weniger gedacht. Koibecken sind doch nichts weiter als sterile abstumpfende " Hamsterkäfige " für Koi. Hier ziehn sie mehr oder weniger ihre Bahnen, lassen sich mal begrapschen und als Abwechslung bekommen sie mal ein Leckerli oder etwas Futter.
Anderst sieht es in einem natürlich gehaltenen Teich aus. Stimmt hier die Größe, Bepflanzung sowie Filterung ( biologische ) so bietet man den Koi ein Umfeld das ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum doch wohl näher kommt. Hier " fühlen" sie sich auch wohler. Das ganze Verhalten ihrerseits ist anderst, angepasster an die Umgebung. Hier können sie nach Futter suchen wann immer sie Lust haben oder eben Hunger ( und den haben sie in aller Regel ja immer ) sie wirken irgendwie " entspannter".
Und Leute ich weiß was ich hier behaupte. 1. habe ich nämlich einen reinen Koiteich ( GFK ) indem wirklich meiner Meinung nach nur gelangweilte Koi ihre Bahnen ziehn.
Und 2. habe ich auch noch einen größeren Teich ( Zwitter zwischen nat.Teich und Koiteich ) der auch einige Details wie Bodenabsaugung etc. aus der Koihaltung aufweist. Allerdings hat er auch reichlich Bepflanzung. Hier gründeln meine Koi so richtig nach Herzenslust nach allerlei Getier welches wohl auch reichlich vorhanden ist. Jedenfalls brauche ich längst nicht soviel Futter wie am anderen Teich.

Beide Teiche aber sind nur so gut oder schlecht wie der Besitzer das Handling mit ihnen im Griff hat.
Werden Beide ordentlich gewartet und gepflegt, so funzen Beide. Nur mit einem großem Unterschied, es macht weitaus mehr Spass mit einem natürlichen Teich.
Denn hier ist wirklich immer was geboten.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Rainer 

viel "Futter" gibst Du aber nicht !

willst Dich wohl nicht streiten ?      



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> .....Geht das gut?
> 
> ...und wie lange geht das gut?
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist doch  ,was heißt : ".......gut" ?

gerade so ....oder zur umfassenden Zufriedenheit für Fisch und "Fischer"  ?

und was heißt schon "lange" ?

und was ist ein "Gartenteich" ?

 


viele _normale_ Gartenteiche sind bestimmt für Koihaltung mehr als ungeeignet !

alle Betroffenen : *bitte nicht weiterlesen *! : 

Vielleicht hat in meinem Beiträgen hin und wieder schon mal rausgehangen....., dass sich mir nicht  der Sinn erschließt ,
warum die Meisten Gartenteich und Koi zwingend verbinden .  

ist doch oft so:

gleich nachdem Otto-normalverbraucher beim ersten Teichbau seines Lebens die Folie in einer Art "Schützenmulde" ausgebreitet hat , Teicherde und mickernde Pflanzen verteilt hat ,
müssen ein paar Kois meist in falscher Gesellschaft von allen möglichen Arten für kleine Gartenteiche ungeeigneter Fischen einsetzt werden ....
Am Besten von Jedem was . :crazy: . ...

In der Hoffnung nun für alle Zeit eine Zierde im Garten zu haben 
und im Hinterkopf Bilder von wunderschönen zahmen farbigen Fischen in glasklarem Wasser , Südsee-romantik oder/und glücklichen japanischen 100-jährigen Weisen.......  
und alles ohne viel Arbeit und technischem Aufwand 

Ich habe keine Kois , einfach weil ich keinen Koiteich habe !

aber ich kenne viele Gartenbesitzern MIT koi´s die lieber .....
meinen Teich hätten !  


Ich bezeichne immer wieder mal in den Beiträgen hier die Kois so "nebenbei" als Farbkarpfen  
und ebendas sind sie auch *Karpfen* . Die leben nunmal eigentlich nicht in kleinen Teichen mit glasklarem Wasser. 
Die wurden früher in den schlammigen Reisfelder als "Nebenerwerb" gezüchtet. 

Will man die Koi-haltung trotzdem durchziehen sollte man ein Mindestmaß an Fachwissen haben und !!! die notwendigen baulichen Voraussetzungen schaffen .

natürlich geht es immer ein bisschen billiger und ein bisschen kleiner
aber DIE Grenze ist sehr verschwommen ........
und die Ergebnisse eigentlich auch selten befriedigend. 

So schlecht sehen Teiche mit einer schönem Bepflanzung 
(unter Wasser) aber ohne Koi´s doch nicht aus .












oder ?

der stinknormale __ Goldfisch   ist ein einfach zu haltender Teichfisch
der auch nicht so rüpelig mit der Bepflanzung umgeht.
Viele kleine einheimische Fische sind sogar noch geeigneter 

Anfänger können meist kleine Carassius auratus auratus gar nicht vom der Zuchtform des Cyprinus carpio unterscheiden . ....Richtig groß werden Kois in ungeeigneten Teichen
eh nicht .  

Eine größere interessante Artenvielfalt stellt sich sogar ganz ohne Fische ein. Oft vergessen die Neukoibesitzer , 
dass die meist notwendige wie auch schöne Unterwasserbepflanzung sich nur *ohne* Farb- oder __ Graskarpfen realisieren lässt . 

: : 

meine Meinung !
mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hey Leute

*Gehts hier eigentlich nicht weiter ??!!*
Ist doch ein schönes Thema.
Was ich aber vermisse ist eine Stellungsnahme des Erstellers dieses Threads.

Nun mal Butter bei die Fische *RAINER!!*

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Steingarnele (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi,

also da ich ja noch nicht sooooolang einen Teich habe, und mich mit dem Thema Koi groß auseinander gesetzt habe. :  Kann ich nur sagen: das die Koi immer Steriler gehalten werden, und somit immer anfälliger für Krankheiten werden, wenn sie mal in eine nicht so Sterile Welt kommen!   (Gartenteich) Der Ursprung der Koi dürfte wohl so einigen bekannt sein, und wenn man das mit den Haltungsbedingungen von heute vergleicht, ist da wenig zurück geblieben!
Ich selbe habe auch Koi im Teich, und versuche ihnen das Leben so gut wie möglich zu bereiten. :beeten:  Klar ist die Pfütze nicht die größte, und deshalb kommen sie ja auch im Winter wieder rein. Aber sie können Gründeln, an den Pflanzen knabbern, und Verstecken. Eins muss ich noch sagen, ich finde es geht den Fischen in manch Gartenteich besser, als in einem Verkaufsraum im Zooladen, oder Baumarkt.  Wenn ich das sehe wie die kleinen Koi da gehalten werden, würde ich gleich alle mitnehmen.


----------



## rainthanner (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Werner, 

ich sehe seit Frühjahr fast täglich live, dass es nicht gut geht. : 
Auch tägliche PNs spiegeln das wieder.  
Was in den Foren unter "Krankheiten" beschrieben wird bestätigen es teilweise auch. :beeten: 




Ich dachte mir natürlich schon vorher, dass ich mit meinem geschriebenen Satz gegen ein Macht an Gartenteichbesitzern anlaufe, bei denen die Kombination Koi und Gartenteich funktioniert. 
Allderdings müßt ihr mir beipflichten, dass in diesen Fällen der Besatz passt und das Wasservolumen sowie die Wasserhygiene ebenfalls gut sind. 

Also:
Muß ich gestehen, dass man den ordentlich geführten Großgartenteich ausklammern kann und spreche folglich von den Minipfützen, welche aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen immer wieder neu mit Koi bestückt werden. 
Oder besser ausgedrückt: 


> gleich nachdem Otto-normalverbraucher beim ersten Teichbau seines Lebens die Folie in einer Art "Schützenmulde" ausgebreitet hat , Teicherde und mickernde Pflanzen verteilt hat ,
> müssen ein paar Kois meist in falscher Gesellschaft von allen möglichen Arten für kleine Gartenteiche ungeeigneter Fischen einsetzt werden ....


 


Ich sag mal so: 
seit zweihundert Jahren werden in Japan farbige Karpfen auf Längenwachstum und exakte Farbgebung gezüchtet. 
Auf Robustheit hat doch keiner eine Minute Zeit verschwendet. 
Somit sehe ich auch keine Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen dem japanischen Edelfischlein und dem einheimischen Speisekarpfen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Robustheit hat doch keiner eine Minute Zeit verschwendet.
> Somit sehe ich auch keine Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen dem japanischen Edelfischlein und dem einheimischen Speisekarpfen.
> 
> 
> ..........




ich meinte Futterbedarf , Wachstum und* Verdauung* ....   

ich glaube Wenige würden auf die Idee kommen : sich in der Lage zu fühlen Spiegelkarpfen zu mästen und einen ansehlichen Teich zu behalten . 

Die Koihaltung traut sich (fast) Jeder zu !

Vielen ist doch gar nicht klar welches Potential Koi´s haben

wenn sie könnten .....


----------



## Heiko H. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi,

ich bin der Meinung das man auch Koi in einen Gartenteich halten kann.
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Koi mit ihrer Anfälligkeit von uns so gemacht.
Schließlich sind wir es die den Fischen immer sterilere Bedingungen bieten.
Wir wollen die Koi auch in 2 oder gar 3 Metern Tiefe immer noch sehen können.
Was ist in den letzten Jahren nicht alles auf den Markt geworfen worden ob UV, Ozon, Fadenalgenvernichter, Wasserklar um ein paar zu nennen.
In diesem Zusammenhang sehe ich auch die Anfälligkeit unserer Koi.
Ähnlich wie in einen Krankenhaus, alles muss steril sein und sauber, was zur folge hat des es immer mehr Krankheiten gibt, die nicht mehr behandelt werden können, da die Medikamente nicht mehr wirken.
Daher bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass es in einem "normalen" Gartenteich dem Koi sogar besser gehen kann als in einem "reinen" Koiteich mit Technik, die der Koi nicht braucht.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## ra_ll_ik (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



> dem japanischen Edelfischlein und dem einheimischen Speisekarpfen



Das stimmt schon, nur
nicht jeder hat empfindliche Farbkarfpen aus Japan im Teich...
Sogenannte Eurokois die schon seit Jahren in normalen Gartenteichen wuseln, in nicht beheitztenm abgedeckten Teichen überwintern unterscheiden sich nur noch in der Farbe von den Spiegelkarpfen.
Ich seh´s bei meinem Bruder, er hält neben Koi´s auch 3 Spielgel. Kein Unterschied, ausser die Farbe...


----------



## Mühle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo,

ich denke auch, den Koi gefällt ein bepflanzter Gartenteich bestimmt viel besser als ein steriles "Koischwimmbecken".  Klar, die Pflanzen leiden sehr, aber ich z.B. werde es nicht müde Ableger in den Teich zu pflanzen bzw. ich überlege mir gewisse Abtrennungen zu basteln, damit die Pflanzen wenigsten etwas Chance haben zu wachsen  .

Mittlerweile habe ich auch einige Pflanzenarten raus, die mit den gefrässigen Koi und Graskarpfen zu recht kommen, z.B. Wasserfeder oder Tannenwedel.

Auf jeden Fall konnte ich gerade miterleben, wie meine 2 neuen Koi, die sicherlich noch nie vorher eine Pflanze gesehen haben, hier voller Freude an den Seerosen geknabbert haben. Der Untergrund war auch total klasse.   

Ein Teich sollte groß genug sein, keine Frage. Ich finde jedoch, daß auch in kleineren Teichen Koi zu halten sind, jedoch sollte der Besitzer ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße vernünftig sein, die Fische weggeben und durch neue Kleine ersetzen  .

Es wäre bestimmt für manch einen interessant zu sehen wie meine ca. 7 - 8 Jahre alten Koi manchmal mit "Volldampf" durch den Teich sausen, von wegen im Alter ruhige Schwimmer  , wie ich es manchmal lese.

Ich sehe es wie Heiko, ein Koi braucht eigentlich kein Hightech, nur eine gesunde Umgebung und kein Streß.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## karsten. (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



			
				Mühle schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> jedoch sollte der Besitzer ab einer bestimmten Fischgröße vernünftig sein, die Fische weggeben und durch neue Kleine ersetzen  ......




öch nö    

allein bei DEM Satz schmerzt mir  an *5 *! Stellen der Magen

ehrlich !

natürlich ist mir klar , dass wir (ich) hier nicht missionieren können (sollten)  ..
aber lasst uns solche Fehler nicht auch noch propagieren 

stellt Euch mal die Denkweise auf irgendeinem anderen Gebiet der Spass-tierhaltung vor ! oder besser nicht !

sollte man das Hundebaby auch "weggeben" wenn das Halsband nicht mehr passt ?
In eine Hunde-abgabe-station ?  


hast Du bestimmt nicht so gemeint , Britta !?  

mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi Leute
Man muß doch nicht nur Koi besitzen nur weil es " in " ist ,und der Nachbar auch ein paar von diesen teuren bunten Fischis besitzt.
Würde so manch ein Koibesitzer sich im Vorfeld schon mit diesen Fischen beschäftigen, so würden bestimmt viele " Kleinteichbesitzer " nicht auf den Gedanken kommen sich auch solche Fische zuzulegen.

@ RAINER



> ich sehe seit Frühjahr fast täglich live, dass es nicht gut geht.
> Auch tägliche PNs spiegeln das wieder.
> Was in den Foren unter "Krankheiten" beschrieben wird bestätigen es teilweise auch.



Ist doch eigentlich auch logisch. Man kauft Fische die wochen,- oder monatelang bei besten Bedingungen gehalten wurden. Setze ich diese dann, ohne jegliche Vorbereitung um, in einen Teich, dann muß es früher oder später knallen. Der Bakteriendruck ist doch schon ein ganz anderer.
Doch das Krankheiten vermehrt bei den Naturteichen auftreten,- das sehe ich wieder ganz anderst.Denn wenn ich tag,-täglich die diversen Koiforen durchgehe, so vergeht auch nicht ein Tag an dem nicht Einer ein Krankheitsproblem darlegt. Und was mich besonderst " belustigt " es scheint überwiegend bei den Profis zu knallen. Trotz einer emensen techn. Investition.
Und was ich da als an einem Tage lese, das habe ich während meiner ganzen Jahre nich annähernd bei meinen Fischen erlebt.

Warum wohl ??!!

Meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran, das alle wirklich schöne Fische halten, aber eben in einem allzu sterilem Umfeld. Diese Fische sind im gewissen Sinne " Krüppel " was das ausbilden gewisser Resistenzen gegenüber Krankheiten anbelangt. Wie kann dies auch ein Fisch, der schon bei dem geringsten Anzeichen einer Rötung abgekeschert und behandelt wird, auch selbst abzuwehren "lernen".
In einem natürlich gestalteten Teich muß er sich aber ganz zwangsläufig anpassen. Und somit wird er auch stets keine oder kaum Probleme bekommen.
Natürlich ist solch eine Haltung auch nur in Teichen möglich die den nötigen Freiraum bieten. Ein Teich der einen solchen nicht aufweist, dieser ist Stress pur für den Fisch. Ein Fisch muß sich auch einmal absondern können ,und dürfen.

Nur schade das Fische nicht schreien können, denn dann würden so manchem " Tierfreund " die Ohren ordentlich klingeln oder gar fortfliegen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Mühle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi Karsten,

habe ich schon so gemeint wie ich es geschrieben habe  .

Ich denke nicht, das eine Beziehung zwischen Hund und Besitzer mit der einer Beziehung zwischen Koi und Besitzer zu vergleichen ist. Ich bilde mir nicht ein, daß ein Koi an mir hängt, auch wenn sie mich immer freudestahlend  begrüßen. Ich bilde mir jedoch ein, daß unsere Hunde traurig werden, wenn Ihre Bezugspersonen weg sind  .

Meine Mutter z.B. hat letztes Jahr 3 kleine Koi gekauft, ihr Teich ist nicht sehr groß. Die Fische bleiben dort bis nächstes Jahr (jetzt 12 cm) oder abwarten wie sie sich entwickeln und dann kommen sie zu mir oder ich verschenke sie hier im Forum, in gute Hände, d.h. großer gepflegter Teich. Meinst Du, die Koi wären traurig ? Ich denke nicht.

Natürlich sollte der Koikäufer sich über den Verbleib der Fische vorher Gedanken machen, logisch  . So wie Du es meinst wie ich es meine, meine ich es natürlich nicht  , aber ich denke, soweit kennst Du mich.

Aber dann wollen wir mal ehrlich sein, sollten die Koi bis zu ihrem Lebensende bei einem Besitzer wohnen, also 70 bis 80 cm Fischgröße, sind unter 50,0 qm Wasserfläche für mich nichts zu machen und ich glaube, das ist noch viel zu klein  , aber ich will mir hier nicht den Zorn aller Koibesitzer aufhalsen  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Mühle (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi Werner,

genau  .

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## ra_ll_ik (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



> das eine Beziehung zwischen Hund und Besitzer mit der einer Beziehung zwischen Koi und Besitzer zu vergleichen ist


Moin
wenn ich nach Hause komme, freut sich unser Berner und wedelt mit seiner Rute wie verrückt.
Komme ich dann an den Teich, wedeln die Koi´s mit den Flossen wie verrückt.
Wo ist da ein Unterschied?  

Spaß beiseite, es kann nicht im Sinne der Tierhaltung sein, wenn die Kleinen dann mal erwachsen werden, daß Equipment nicht mehr paßt, einfach ein neues zu Hause gesucht wird.

Ich erlebe es in der Schlangenhaltung immer wieder. Da werden dann so niedliche Schnürsenkel gekauft, nach 3 Jahren hat der Bengel dann eine Länge von über 3 Metern, beißt auch noch und ist nur noch mit mindestens zwei Erwachsenen Männern zu bändigen.
Dann steht´s wieder in den Zeitungen, verkaufe Tiegerpython o.ä. oder fragt mal bei den Zoo´s nach, was denen alles angeboten wird.....

Man sollte sich im Vorfeld schon Gedanken machen, was einem später erwartet....


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo

Ich sehe es genau so, dass es ein Koi in einen Gartenteich mit artgerechter Größe besser hat als in einem glatten und kahlen Becken ohne auch nur einen Kieselstein.

Ich vergleich das mal einfach so mit Menschlichen Bedingungen.  

Gartenteich = Haus mit Garten 
Koibecken = Gummizelle   (Sauber, Steril und keine Verletzungsmöglichkeiten)

Es ist eben nun mal ein Fisch und je steriler er gehalten wird umso schlimmer werden die Krankheiten in der Zukunft weil der Fisch eben keine eigene abwehr mehr hat.

 Deswegen werde ich mir auch in Zukunft wenn, nur junge Kois kaufen damit sie sich direkt so früh wie möglich an den Bedingungen anpassen können und robuster werden.  

Ich werde den nächsten Teich (ist schon in Planung) auf jeden Fall wieder so Natürlich wirkend wie möglich bauen. 

Mit Bodengrund, Pflanzen und Filter + Pumpe. Mehr Technik braucht ein Koi nicht zum Leben ist meine Meinung.


Zu dem anderen Thema:

Ich würde nicht mal im Traum daran denken meine Kois wieder abzugeben nur weil Platzmangel ist.  

Dann lieber einen Größeren Teich.  
Je Größer sie werden um so mehr wachsen sie einem ans Herz.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dodi (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo zusammen!

Hier gehen ja die Meinungen wieder mächtig auseinander!

Hier jetzt mein "Senf" dazu:

Früher hatte ich einen Gartenteich mit Pflanzenbewuchs im ganzen Teich. Es waren Fische aller möglicher Arten zusammen - schließlich waren auch 2 Koi dazwischen, ohne dass ich gewusst habe, dass es welche sind. Bis diese dann die größten Fische waren, die ich besaß, und auch irgendwann an die Hand kamen, um Futter aufzunehmen. Daraus entwickelte sich dann im Jahre 2002 der nunmehr etwas andere Gartenteich - das Fieber "Koi" hatte mich gepackt!

Ich halte in meinem Teich hauptsächlich Koi, 3 __ Störe und Edelkrebse. Pflanzen in einem Bereich sowie am Rand gehören auch zu meinem Teich. Also *kein* reiner Koiteich, eher ein Gartenteich.
Sterile Koiteiche gefallen mir überhaupt nicht, es erinnert mich an Swimming-Pools für Fische.

Ich habe eine Pflanzenzone, die nur auf einer Seite vom Hauptteil des Teiches abgetrennt ist (nur wegen der Strömung des einlaufenden Wassers vom Filter).
Meine Koi können sich in der Pflanzenzone "vergnügen", welches sie mit wahrer Wonne, vornehmlich in der Abenddämmerung tun! Hier können sie nach Herzenslust Kieselsteine in den restlichen Teich verschleppen und auch mal an Pflanzen herumknabbern.
Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich deshalb weniger Pflanzen in meinem Teich hätte - sicher, das eine oder andere dünnere "Kraut" wird mal herausgerupft, junge Seerosenblätter angeknabbert, aber wirklich stören tut das nicht. Ich gönne meinen Fischen dieses Vergnügen!

Nachdem ich schon einige Rückschläge bei der Haltung von Koi erlitten habe (Sterben aufgrund von Krankheiten, eingeschleppt von infizierten Fischen und auch tote Fische nach dem Winter), war ich fast schon soweit, das Hobby Koi aufzugeben.

Dank der Hilfe von Bekannten und auch durch dieses Forum habe ich die Probleme - hoffentlich - in den Griff bekommen.
Ich habe gelernt, zu mikroskopieren und kann dadurch eine Menge __ Parasiten bestimmen und erfolgreich bekämpfen.
Aber man kann auch alles übertreiben!
Mir wurde z. B. (nicht hier!) empfohlen, 3 x jährlich sog. "Kuren" bei den Koi anzuwenden, sprich Arznei in den Teich zu kippen, damit möglichst alle Parasiten bekämpft werden.
Mittlerweile bin ich dazu übergegangen, erst zu behandeln, wenn es wirklich nötig erscheint. So gab es in diesem Frühjahr bei einigen meiner Koi Anzeichen von Parasitenbefall - ich habe es aber gelassen, gleich etwas in den Teich zu kippen. Und siehe da: jetzt sind alle augenscheinlich gesund und munter, auch ohne Behandlung. Man muss den Tieren auch mal die Zeit geben, sich selbst zu helfen. Im Frühjahr, wenn das Immunsystem der Koi noch nicht richtig funktioniert, ist es für sie eben auch schwerer, sich gegen Parasiten zu wehren...
Ach ja, wir Menschen nehmen ja auch nicht gleich bei jedem kleinen "Wehwehchen" die stärkste Medizin, oder?

Die Koi machen trotz der Probleme, die auftreten können, jedenfalls riesigen Spaß, sie verfolgen einen förmlich, wenn man am Teich längsläuft.
Sie fressen aus der Hand und lassen sich streicheln, einfach wunderbar!
Für mich sind das auch "Haustiere", sie wachsen einem ganz schön ans Herz!

Ich habe übrigens trotzdem drei meiner größeren Koi abgegeben - mittlerweile ist auch noch genug Nachwuchs vom letzten Jahr vorhanden. Alle kann man nicht behalten.

So, das ist meine, wenn auch etwas ausschweifende Meinung! (Mein Gott, das ist ja fast ein Roman geworden. )


----------



## loserofday (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Beisammen
Ich kann auch nur sagen das koi im gartenteich geht wenn dieser auch groß genug ist,oder man bereit ist diesen zu vergrößern wenn die fische es brauchen.beim Hund kauft man ja auch nen größeren korb wenn der `kleine `gewachsen ist. Nur steril darf das ganze meiner meinung nach nicht sein. Fische sind lebewesen und keine spielzeuge,die wollen nicht nur futter und eine sterile kiste in der nix ist. wenn meine meute nicht an pflanzen und steinen lutschen könnte und auch mal die pflanzen von a nach b befördern könnten,glaube ich einfach das sie schon lange nicht mehr so munter wären.


----------



## Arnold (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo,
hier meine Erfahrungen mit Koi im Gartenteich.
Ich denke mal bei einigen Leuten werden sich die Fußnägel aufrollen, aber so ist es gewesen.
Wir hatten ca. 8 Jahre lang einen Gartenteich in den anfangs einige Wasserpflanzen eingebracht wurden. Dann wurde er sich selbst überlassen. Fische lebten keine darin. Später schafften wir uns 4 __ Enten an die frei im Garten herumwatscheln konnten und auch den Teich zu nutzen wußten. Im Sommer 2004 stand mein Sohn eines Tages da, mit einem Beutel in der Hand, in dem sich 5 Koi von ca. 10 cm Länge befanden. Die hatte aus einer Laune heraus in einem Koi-Park gekauft, weil sie ihm so gut gefielen. 
Und jetzt wollte er die in unseren Ententeich einsetzen.
Ich hatte allergrößte Bedenken weil in all den Jahren nie ein Wasserwechsel gemacht wurde, und dann auch noch die Enten.
Da die Koi aber nun einmal da waren und sie auch nicht ewig in dem Beutel bleiben konnten setzten wir sie in den Teich ein.
Eine beobachtung der Koi war nicht möglich weil das Wasser sehr trüb war. 
Nach einigen Wochen, wir hatten die Hoffnung schon längst aufgegeben, das auch nur ein Koi die Aktion überlebt hatte, tauchte einer an der Wasseroberfläche auf. Ich übertreibe nicht wenn ich sage das er bestimmt 15 cm groß und sehr kräftig war. Und das alles ohne Fütterung, weil wir die Fische ja längst abgeschrieben hatten. Jetzt wurde der Teich wieder mehr beobachtet und so nach und nach tauchten alle 5 Koi wieder auf. 
Alle bis auf einen, der auch heute noch nicht sonderlich groß ist, hatten gewaltig an Größe zugelegt.
Die Koi blieben noch bis zum nächsten Sommer in dem Teich der ein Volumen von ca. 6000 Litern hatte und in dem es keine Technik gab.
Dann bauten wir einen größeren Teich in dem die Koi noch heute leben, und das ohne Technik.
Nach dem Jahr im Ententeich waren 4 der Koi gute 20 cm groß und sie entwickeln sich auch heute noch prächtig.
Die Enten kommen übrigens an den neuen Teich nicht mehr heran.

Gruß Arnold


----------



## Armin (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Ahoi,

Koi im Gartenteich geht immer eine Weile gut - manchmal auch über Jahre.
Aber irgendwann kippt das System und die Fische sterben.

Ihr glaubt nicht, was so ein 50cm Koi tagtäglich an Ausscheidungen produziert und wenn die sich über Jahre im System ansammeln - dann gute Nacht..

Sicherlich gefällt es den Koi wahrscheinlich besser in einem bepfanzten Teich mit Schlammecken , Kieszonen und Sumpfzonen. Dieses wiederum ist aber nicht gut für die Ausfilterung der Exkremente.

Ich denke aber, daß bei ordentlicher Besatzdichte auch im Naturteich Koi längerfristig zu halten sind, wenn auch das Volumen stimmt und die Wasserwerte ein wenig im Auge behalten werden und ggfls. mit Wasserwechseln gegengesteuert wird.

Allerdings fressen Koi natürlich alles, was da so kreucht und fleucht im Naturteich - also Larven aller Art, __ Molche, Laich usw.

Gruß Armin,

der mit Pflanzeninseln arbeiten wird ín seinem klassischen Koi-Teich.


----------



## koiboy (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

hallo , hier kurz meine erfahrung zu diesem thema. habe eine 6000 ltr naturteich angelegt der ursprünglich als biotop *ohne* jegliche filterung funktionierte.  wie das so ist, kamen dann die ersten fische ( golgorfen, moderliesschen..., dann goldies )der teich ist mir im dritten jahr nach dem fischbesatz  im sommer umgkippt. zu dem zeitpunkt waren 15 goldies und ein paar kleinere orfen drin. 
mittlerweile ist der teichboden von jeglicher bepflanzung befreit, es befinden sich 16 koi darin und es gibt eine 1000ltr filteranlage mit sifi, uv und 100ltr. helix . uferbepflanzung und sandboden bestehen noch so das  die jungs noch genug "natur" im teich haben, die sie auch gründlich nach fressbarem absuchen. ausserdem kann ich einen pflanzenfilter nur empfehlen wegen den sonst zu hohen nitratwerten. es geht also auch mit einem guten kompromiss zwischen natur und technik.
Wichtig ist das jedes tier ein höchstmaß an "artgerechter haltung" und tierschutz  erfährt.
unsere lieblinge schwimmen schliesslich in ihrer eigenen toilette!! 

grüß andi


----------



## karsten. (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo

war das jetzt Pro oder Kontra ?   

mfG


----------



## koiboy (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

joooh gute frage ,

bin pro gartenteich , wenn es nicht zur tierquälerei ausartet. ( mein nachbar hat in seiner 800ltr pfütze 4 x 20cm koi und ein halbes dutzend goldies. ganz übel )  

es ist einfach verantwortungsbewußtes handeln gefragt. :beeten:


----------



## drea (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



			
				koiboy schrieb:
			
		

> mittlerweile ist der teichboden von jeglicher bepflanzung befreit, es befinden sich 16 koi darin und es gibt eine 1000ltr filteranlage mit sifi, uv und 100ltr. helix . grüß andi



Ganz ehrlich? 16 Koi in 6000 l finde ich viel zu viel.


----------



## sigfra (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



			
				koiboy schrieb:
			
		

> Wichtig ist das jedes tier ein höchstmaß an "artgerechter haltung" und tierschutz  erfährt.
> unsere lieblinge schwimmen schliesslich in ihrer eigenen toilette!!
> 
> grüß andi



Hallo Andy...

dann hast du aber zu viele Koi in deinem Teich...  

bei min. 1Kubik pro Koi sind das meiner Meinung nach 10 zuviel... sorry


----------



## drea (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

@ Frank: das sehe ich auch so. bei 6000 Litern würde ich maximal 4-5 Koi halten.


----------



## sigfra (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Andrea...


das ist aber auch das maximale...


----------



## Eugen (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Andrea + Frank,

in seinem Profil hats Koi büble ( schwäbisch / auf gut deutsch = kein Junge   ) ein Volumen von 20.000 l angegeben.
Dann passt es ja wieder.


----------



## drea (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Dann würde es passen, aber er schreibt vorher hier was von 6000 Litern ?!


----------



## velos (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Wenn ich mir anschaue, was meine Halbwüchsigen bei 1% Fütterung so an einem Tag ausscheiden, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen die in einem Teich ohne Bodenablauf, gescheiter Vorabscheidung, Filterung usw. pflegen und gesund halten zu können. 
Ich spreche aber nur von meiner kleinen 15.000L Koipfütze.: 
Vorstellen kann ich mir eine Koihaltung im Gartenteich so ab 150.000L mit ordentlich Wasserpflanzen und sehr geringer Besatzdichte.:?


----------



## B ausm westen (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi, ich habe zwar keine Kois möchte aba ma was sagen was mich heute sehr im fernsehen verwundert hat! Da hat angeblich ein Fischexperte seinem Freund mit geschätzten 2000l Teich dabei geholfen 15 kois (10cm) zu kaufen. Dann wundert mich das auch nich das sowas häufiger passiert wenn mann sowas im Fernsehen sieht  Gruss Björn


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Björn,

ich weiß zwar nicht, was das für eine Sendung war, aber da kann man mal sehen, das diese _Möchtegernfachkräfte_ *meistens* keine Ahnung haben.

Alleine wenn ich mich an die ganzen Gartengestaltungssendungen erinnere in denen ein Gartenteich mit ca. 1500 L angelegt wurde und dann eine Stunde nach der Fertigstellung die Fische eingesetzt wurden. 

Schämen müssten die sich da, zumal sie ja nicht direkt etwas daran verdienen solche Ratschläge zu verbreiten.


----------



## sister_in_act (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

ist doch das gleiche wie die immer wieder falsch beschriebenen anleitungen in gartenzeitschriften für den teichbau.
wer mal eben sowas liest und sich husch husch ein teichlein gräbt lt anleitung, dann hopp im baumarkt paar bunte fische einsetzt und spass hat-für eine woche etwa , der hat dann schwer gelost.

ich hab erst durchs i-net festgestellt , daß ich schön (doof) angelegt habe ,-aber ein BIOTOP gebaut habe , in dem  höchstens paar __ moderlieschen reingehört hätten.
so hat man mir neben goldies auch kois verkauft, ein *PONDS FILTERTÖNNCHEN* mit pumpe und mir geweissagt, daß dies alles perfekt ist für meinen teich.:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

danke auch :jahrelang haben GöGa und ich 2täglich filter gesäubert, abgekeschert, algen gerollt, teilwasserwechsel  alle  pupslang und reinigen der ganzen ecken zwischen den steinen und pflanzen durchgeführt bis es uns oberkante unterlippe stand.anderen filter gekauft--auch mist--nochmal anderen filter--deutliche besserung aber meilenweit entfernt von einem relativ sauberen teich.
dank der *guten ratschläge* habe ich keinen fehler ausgelassen...
erst als ich i-net hatte und mich  besser informieren konnte wußte ich, wo genau die fehler lagen.
 erst hier fühle ich mich super aufgehoben und hier darf man sich auch trauen fragen zu stellen, die anderswo gleich mit dem deppenstempel versehen und garnicht zur kenntnis genommen werden.

DAFÜR DANKE AN ALLE

gruß sister


----------



## koimen (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Mitglieder

Da bin ich aber froh habe ich dies erst jetzt gelesen nach der Fertigstellung meines Koi-Teiches.(Verbringe die langweiligen kalten Tage wieder vermehrt am PC)

Stelle mich hiermit klar zur Meinung das ein Koitteich auch einer sein soll. ABER hier mein aber.....alles mit der nötigen Bedachtheit, wie auch es richtig Planen in einem Budgetrahmen der einem im Verhältnis möglich ist.

Die Pflanzen hätte ich auch gerne im Koitteich mein erster Versuch mit der Seerose war vernichtend.....sie frassen nach einiger Zeit zuerst die Blüten hehehe dann  jeden neue Blatttrieb, aber egal. Der 2te versuch, die selbstgebastelten Schwimmkörbe; hatte zuerst Pflanzen drin aus einem Biotop von meinem Nachbarn aber diese wuchsen mir zu langsam.......aber nun habe ich eine Pflanze die ist spitze "__ Bachkresse" (kann auch als Salat verspeist werden), die wuchert extrem und ist im Koiteich, da können meine 5 Jungs prächtig dran nuscheln. Das ist auch die Pflanze die wunderbar den Pflanzenteich zum Koiteich verbindend darstellt und auch hinunterwächst......habe hier gelesen viele Koitteiche sehen aus wie Schwimmbecken für Fische oderso......will dem gegenhalten....werde dieses Jahr auch noch eine weiter Seerose in den Koitteich einsetzen die ein kräftiges Lederndes Blatt hat bereits im Wachstum....mal abwarten und ein Bier trinken.....das mit dem Kies habe ich zuerst auch wollen machen ......aber......nach lesen der diversen einschlägigen Fachliteratur habe ich dies auch wieder verworfen. Mittlerweile hat es in der tiefsten Stelle sicher ein Feld von 1.5m2 Kies, ist ursprünglich von der gestalterischen Umgebung. Die Kois gründeln darin....wie aber auch an den Wänden wo sich die Fadenalgen und sonstiges Breit macht. Ich finde auch so schlecht geht es Ihnen nicht wie es von einigen Beschrieben wird in einem "sterilen Becken".  Kommt immer drauf an wie es mit den Kois gehalten wird mit allem drum und dran. Klar denken nun einige, mal abwarten der Kari ist im ersten Jahr als Anfänger....das ist Tatsache so, aber ich befasse mich damit und meine Gedanken sind mehr als einmal die Woche bei meinem Hobbie.
Am meisten stört mich die Zeit jetzt im Winter da ist es ja bei allen gleich, alle Fische halten mehr oder weniger Winterruhe......man(n)  (wie Frau)  kann 
nichts machen. Die Teiche sind zugedeckt oder zugefroren....meine Fischis schwimmen langsam im Kreis oder dümpeln/stehen in der Tiefe von 2.80m' wie auch immer es ist nicht befriedigend für mich so. Hätte sie jetzt am liebsten in meiner Stube in einer "Indooranlage". Hoffentlich kennen sie mich noch im Frühling......
Die Ästhetik ist auch ein Punkt der angesprochen werden muss. Dem einem passt der Japanstyle Bonsai etc. (gehöre selber nicht dazu), dem anderen mehr das natürliche.......dann gibt es auch die wo eher es als Wohnbereich an die Terrasse angliedern ob mit Wintergarten oder ohne(dazu geselle ich mich).
Ich denke auch der Unterschied von Gartenteich und Koiteich liegt im Denken und Umgang damit.
Der Koibesitzer pflegt eher eine Beziehung mit den Fischen ob diese nun mit allen "Mittelchen" fälschlicherweise auch gehalten wird........der Gartenteichbesitzer pflegt eher den Teich und sein Umfeld als den Koi, er hat vermutlich auch nicht unbedingt handzahme Fische wie Kois.......
Ich will nicht damit sagen das ich nun meinen Koi-Teich nicht "Natürlich" pflege....werde doch dieses Jahr einen weiteren Biotteich anlegen um ein natürlichen Filter zu erhalten. Habe doch von einigen erfahrenen Koiteichbesitzern gehört die schon mit diesem und jenem modernen kostspieligen Filter gearbeitet haben; "Der einfache Schwerkraftfilter ist ein bewährtes Mittel das auch noch nach Jahren funktioniert".

So habe genug geschrieben......

Es ist ja auch wunderbar hat doch jeder seine Erfahrungen......und ein schönes Hobbie dazu .........aber sie schwimmen schon majestätisch und Blutdruckberuhigend meine Jungs, in diesem Sinne  und hoffentlich wirds bald wieder wärmer.


----------



## rainthanner (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Kari, 

schön abgerundet. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rainthanner (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo, 

aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich nochmal auf den Titel dieses Themas erinnern. 

Und - ich habe _Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut? _nur als Beispiel gewählt. 
Ich habe den Zusatz* "im Winter"* damals leider nicht erwähnt, weil vergessen. 
Wie man sieht ist das früher oder später ebenfalls ein sicherer Todbringer. 


Ich hätte jetzt auch den 
_Bodensubstrat-, den_ _Gammeleckenbeitrag, oder wo ich sonst noch genervt habe _
nehmen können um zu verdeutlichen, dass es eben nicht böse gemeint ist, wenn ich klage, den Koi im einem Koiteich paddeln zu lassen. Und wenn ich verspreche, dass Gründeln und in Pflanzen wühlen *nichts* wirklich lebensnotwendiges für einen Koi darstellt. Einigermaßen Temperatur, Sauberkeit in Form von Bodenabläufe und ausreichender Filterung, ausreichende Tiefe u.s.w. hingegen schon. 




Keine Angst, ich fange jetzt nicht wieder damit an, aber:  

Wenn man sich zur Zeit hier und in diversen Teich- und Koi-Foren umsieht, sind es eben zu 98% die Teiche, welche ich stets für koi-ungeeignet predige, in denen die jetzt stocksteifen Fischlein wirklich *elendig verreckt* sind. 
Diverse Bilder und Beiträge aus und in Foren sind nur ein winziger Teil von dem was sich in den "Ohne-Internet-Teichen" abspielt. 



Es sind nicht die "kahlen" Koiteiche. 
Es sind natürlich auch nicht die wahren Naturteiche. (Ihr wisst schon - die ohne Folie). 

Es sind die großen und kleinen Gartenteiche. 



Nix für ungut. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich nochmal auf den Titel dieses Themas erinnern.
> . Und wenn ich verspreche, dass Gründeln und in Pflanzen wühlen *nichts* wirklich lebensnotwendiges für einen Koi darstellt.



und Hühner gehören in Legebatterien, und die Kühle und Schweine in den sterilen Stall . Da ein natürliches Umfeld oder Freilandhaltung  nicht wirklich Lebensnotwendig ist ...

Naja, weiste ...

Kopfschüttelnderweise,
      Axel


----------



## rainthanner (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Redlisch schrieb:


> und Hühner gehören in Legebatterien, und die Kühle und Schweine in den sterilen Stall . Da ein natürliches Umfeld oder Freilandhaltung nicht wirklich Lebensnotwendig ist ...
> 
> Naja, weiste ...
> 
> ...


 

Lieber Axel, 

du hast es noch immer nicht begriffen, was ein "natürliches Umfeld" ist. 

Du kannst in Folienabgrenzung keine Natur erschaffen. 
Du errichtest ein insich geschlossenes System, welches sich nicht natürlich regenerieren kann. In Sachen Koi geht das früher oder später, aber auf jeden Fall immer in die Hose. 
Wie die Fische dann abnippeln kannst du doch ständig miterleben. 
Im Frühsommer haben wir dann wieder: 
"Aus gegebenen Anlass".  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## stu_fishing (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Du errichtest ein insich geschlossenes System, welches sich nicht natürlich regenerieren kann. In Sachen Koi geht das früher oder später, aber auf jeden Fall immer in die Hose.



hmm..ich sehe das nicht ganz so. In einem ausreichend großen, gepflegten und gefilterten Gartenteich ist ein Koi letztendlich auch nur ein Karpfen. (ich bin ja generell kein Koifan und halte die überzogenen Preise und die Technikmanie für übertrieben)

Ohne dich persönlich angreifen zu wollen stellt sich mir bei deinen Ausführungen dann doch die Frage (und da verstehe ich Axels Ansicht): Was will ich?
Koi und Gratenteich funktionieren nicht also verzichte ich auf die Kois?
Oder halte ich die Tiere in völlig unnatürlichem, sterilen Umfeld?

Viele der modernen Koiteiche sind für mich eigentlich Pools, da die einzige Gemeinsamkeit mit einem Teich darin besteht, dass Wasser drin is 

Natur erschaffen ist logischerweise nicht möglich. Aber sollte ich Tieren die ich halte nicht die bestmöglichen, natürlichsten Haltungsmöglichkeiten bieten die machbar sind?

Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt 

lg Thomas


----------



## rainthanner (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



stu_fishing schrieb:


> Bin auf deine Antwort gespannt
> 
> lg Thomas


 
nö Thomas, 

da kommt keine Antwort mehr, weil mir das mittlerweile zu doof ist. 

Eigentlich und aus finanziellen Aspekten sollte es mir egal sein, wenn der Glaube untermauert wird, dass es keine Probleme gibt. 
Ich sehe es halt recht oft anders und 


mir tun halt nach wie vor die Fische leid. 
Auch wenn es in euren Augen nur Karpfen sind. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Redlisch (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Lieber Axel,
> 
> Wie die Fische dann abnippeln kannst du doch ständig miterleben.
> Im Frühsommer haben wir dann wieder:
> ...



Das führe ich eher auf zu viel Fisch auf zu wenig Teich zurück ... wenn man dann mal genau nachfragt stellt sich das fast immer heraus... und ob Technik nun immer den Faktor Teich ersetzt ....

Axel


----------



## jochen (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi Rainer,



rainthanner schrieb:


> da kommt keine Antwort mehr, weil mir das mittlerweile zu doof ist.



bitte eine noch...


Könntest du dir vorstellen,
das...

zB. 6 Koi

in einem naturnah mit Folie angelegten Gartenteich,
mit 60 000 ltr. Volumen,
1,8 m Tiefe
geeigneter Technik, 
mit Winterabdeckung,
Sonnensegel etc.

...ohne Schwierigkeiten leben könnten?

Solche Fragen gehen mir als Liebhaber knapp besetzter Teiche und Aquarien durch den Kopf.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Also wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich steh ja als KoiKichi wie wohl jeder weiß auf Rainers Seite (wenn man das so sagen kann).
Aber zu Jochens Frage natürlich ein ganz klares *JA*

Ich denke der Besatz spielt die größte Rolle bei dem "Spielchen". Aber 20 Kois bei 20.000 Litern in einem Naturnahen Teich, auch bei guter Technik, kann ein Problem werden. Ich sehe das auch so.
Zumindest bei diesen langen frostigen Temperaturen.


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hi,

hat mal einer Zahlen, wie das Wasser-Besatz-Verhältnis in den Naturteichen Japans ist?
Dort gibt es sicher nicht nur 1000l je Koi, z.T. ohne Teilwasserwechsel, wie es hier mitunter praktiziert wird.

So ganz kann und möchte ich auch nicht "glauben", dass Koihaltung in naturnahen Gewässern überhaupt nicht funktionieren soll.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Annett schrieb:


> So ganz kann und möchte ich auch nicht "glauben", dass Koihaltung in naturnahen Gewässern überhaupt nicht funktionieren soll.



Das hat ja auch keiner gesagt Annett, aber die Überbesatzsucht (wie ich sie auch hatte) ist der entscheidende Faktor.

Mal abgesehen davon das in den Ponds in Japan ca. 10-20 m³ auf einen großen Koi (Zuchtkoi, Tategoi) kommen. Nur die kleinen einjährigen müssen sich mit deutlich weniger zufrieden geben.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo, 

ich stimme auch Axel zu. 
die meisten Probleme entstehen eben bei zu wenig Teich für zu viel Fisch, 
oder wenn gewisse Mindestgrößen unterschritten werden. Da kann man doch hier im Forum eine wunderbare Statistik erstellen, bei welchen Teichgrößen/ Besatzdichten Probleme auftreten. 

Sicher man kann da einiges mit Technik ausgleichen, aber eben nicht alles. 

@annett, 
welche Naturteiche in Japan meinst Du ? 
Bei den Züchtern ist es oft ähnlich wie in unseren Zoogeschäften in den Aquarien. 
Aber, da geht es in der Regel um Jungtiere und bei den Züchtern laufen ständig große Mengen Frischwasser zu. 

Im übrigen würde ich Dir aber zustimmen, das Koi, die in einem naturnahen Teich mit Substrat gehalten werden eben die "glücklicheren" Koi sind. Gründeln gehört zu den natürlichen Verhaltensweisen eines Karpfens. In vielen, ich nenne es mal platt "Koi-Pools" kann der Koi dies nicht mehr machen. 

Jeder Hamster bekommt ein Laufrad in den Käfig, warum bekommt der Koi nichts zu gründeln ? Ganz einfach, weil ein glatter Teich mit viel Technik einfacher ist und weil Koi Teiche in der Mehrzahl von eher "technik-verliebten" Männern gebaut werden. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Platin (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo

Koi erreichen doch eine ordentliche Größe... und was da hinten raus kommt ist auch nicht gerade wenig...
Bei einem Gartenteich mit Substrat--> wie kommt das Wasser in den Filter, Bodenablauf kommt nicht in Frage...also gepumpte Version!
--> Wieviel Kot erreicht wohl die Pumpe, selbst wenn man die Pumpe an den tiefsten Punkt stellt???!!! nicht viel

Und nun geh ich raus zum Teich und frag meine Koi ob sie glücklich sind.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Substrat und Bodenablauf schliessen sich durchaus nicht aus, wenn man richtig baut (z.B. eine Manschette um den Bodenablauf). 

Aber Du sprichst genau das Problem an. Viele große Koi im kleinen Teich = viel Dreck verteilt auf wenig Wasser. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Platin (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> viel Dreck verteilt auf wenig Wasser.



Genau dem wirkt man mit einem Bodenablauf und gutem Vorfilter entgegen 
Blätter, Kot etc werden dem Wasser entzogen, selbst mit einer s.g. Manschette würde das nur teils funktionieren.

Zudem eine Manschette die Sogwirkung des Domdeckels zu nichte machen würde!


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

hallo alle

ich denke , man kann schon beides  möglich machen.
beim neubau habe ich speziell  an eine gründelstufe gedacht , sie auch gebaut, dabei aber ca 1,5m³ volumen verloren.
allerdings ist meine philosophie: egal ob mensch oder tier: wenn man sich wohlfühlt in seiner lebensumgebung ist man gesünder.hier zwei pic:
     

die gründeslstufe ist ca 80 cm höher als der tiefste punkt mit bodenablauf.durch einen entsprechenden rand bleiben die steinchen in diesem bereich.

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Lies mal diesen Thread bitte. 
Alles schon erprobt und nicht nur da, auch bei anderen Leuten habe ich das ähnlich schon gut funktionierend gesehen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14957/?q=bodenablauf+kies

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> das Koi, die in einem naturnahen Teich mit Substrat gehalten werden eben die "glücklicheren" Koi sind. Gründeln gehört zu den natürlichen Verhaltensweisen eines Karpfens. In vielen, ich nenne es mal platt "Koi-Pools" kann der Koi dies nicht mehr machen.



Glücklicher sind die Kois sicherlich nicht (man kann sie aber auch anders beschäftigen) dafür sind sie aber *Gesund und am Leben*. Also für mich zählt das irgendwie mehr 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> weil ein glatter Teich mit viel Technik einfacher ist und weil Koi Teiche in der Mehrzahl von eher "technik-verliebten" Männern gebaut werden.



Einen Kommentar hierzu spare ich mir jetzt und in Zukunft


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Uwe, 

ich denke, wann ein Koi glücklich ist und wann nicht können wir sicher nur schwer beurteilen. 
Du wirst mir aber schon zustimmen, das Gründeln zu den natuerlichen Verhaltensweisen eines Koi gehört ? 
Du wirst mir sicher auch zustimmen, das man ohne Grund schlecht gründeln kann ? 

Ob der Grund nun wirklich daran hindert Sie gesund und am Leben zu halten, darum sind wir hier um das herauszufinden. Und es gibt genügend Koi Halter hier und woanders, die beweisen, das man in ausreichend großen natuerlich angelegten Teichen mit Bodengrund durchaus in moderatem Umfang Koi halten will. 
Ich schliesse daraus, das es Probleme nicht durch Bodengrund oder Pflanzen im Teich gibt, sondern eher, wenn der Teich und die eingesetzte Technik nicht zur Anzahl und Größe des Besatzes passt. Und da kann man eigentlich in der Headline das Koi durch Tier ersetzen, denn das trifft eigentlich auf jedes Tier zu das ich im Teich halten will. Teich Besatz und ggf. Technik müssen abgestimmt sein und funktionieren. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> das man in ausreichend großen natuerlich angelegten Teichen mit Bodengrund



Wie ich schon mehrfach gesagt habe, genau das ist doch der Punkt.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Also kann man die Ausgangsfrage des Threads im Prinzip mit Ja beantworten !? 

 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Nein, kann man eben nicht. Nur mit Einschränkungen und die haben wir ja nun mehrfach angesprochen


----------



## Marlowe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

uwe, daher ja: 

"im Prinzip"


----------



## Uli (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Glücklicher sind die Kois sicherlich nicht (man kann sie aber auch anders beschäftigen) dafür sind sie aber *Gesund und am Leben*. Also für mich zählt das irgendwie mehr



hi uwe,
du denkst du hast einen koiteich?fühle dich nicht zu sicher,dir wird in einem richtig harten winter weniger wasser uebrig bleiben wie manchem gartenteichda werden dich auch die 2 zentis styropor nicht vor schuetzen.
gruß uli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Wohl kaum, weil ich den Teich beheize 

Aber es geht hier nicht um meinen Teich.


----------



## Uli (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber es geht hier nicht um meinen Teich.


hi uwe,
gut das du das mal ansprichst,um wessen teich geht es denn hier
gruß uli


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

Es ging in diesem Thread NIE um meinen Teich, den Einwurf hast du gemacht Uli und ich werde darauf 
nicht weiter eingehen.


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Uli.

Im Zweifelsfalle evtl. mal die erste Seite lesen und nicht nur die letzten paar Beiträge. 

Und nu is gut, ja?


----------



## Uli (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Es sind nicht die "kahlen" Koiteiche.
> Es sind natürlich auch nicht die wahren Naturteiche. (Ihr wisst schon - die ohne Folie).
> 
> Es sind die großen und kleinen Gartenteiche.


hallo annett,
ich habe sogar in der mitte gelesen.der rainer erzählt mir auf gut deutsch das mein teich müll ist,obwohl ich ihn seit jahren ohne krankheiten oder ausfälle betreibe.was hat den geritten das er dieses thema wieder aus der versenkung geholt hat?wir sind doch hier bei hobby-gartenteich.
nichts fuer ungut.
gruß uli


----------



## Platin (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo

Kann mir mal bitte jemand definieren was ein "glücklicher" Koi ist?! 

Zu meinen kurzen bescheidenen Erfahrungen mit meinen (glücklichen) Koi und gründeln:
Es wurde zwar schonmal hier geschrieben aber ich wiederhole es gerne.
Die Koi gründeln in meinen substratlosen Teich gerne durch den Algenteppich auf der Folie. 
Die Folie sieht dann schön gemustert aus. Im Sommer mach ich mal ein Foto davon, damit wäre dieses Argument dann auch durch...
Und dann könnte man auch noch Pflanzeninseln einsetzen, dort können die Koi an Wurzeln und ins Wasser hängenden Blätter nagen.

Und wenn ein Gartenteich soviel glücklichere Koi hervorbringt, 
dann solltet Ihr die Sache auch voll durchziehen und das Wasser eintrüben lassen, 
denn DANN sind die Koi wirklich "glücklich"


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Thorsten und weswegen geht es jetzt deiner Meinung nach in einem Gartenteich nicht Koi zu halten ? 

Hier ging es doch eigentlich darum ob man Koi eben auch mit Bodengrund und weniger Technik halten kann und ob Pflanzen im Teich stören. 

Ja und ich stimm Dir genau zu... grünes Wasser im Teich ist nicht unbedingt hinderlich für die Fisch Haltung. 
Klares, teilweise sogar Ozon entfärbtes Wasser dient in erster Linie dem Besitzer der Koi, der die Fische dann besser sehen kann. 

Da wohl kein Fisch Psychologe anwesend ist wird die Frage nach dem Glücklichsein wohl unbeantwortet bleiben. Wenn aber etwas zum Glücklichsein eines Lebewesens beiträgt, dann ist das Möglich machen von natuerlichen Verhaltensweisen sicher mit eine gute Vorraussetzung.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Uli,

darf Rainer nicht mehr seine Erfahrungen weiter geben und auf die möglichen Gefahren der natürlich gehaltenen Koiteiche hinweisen?

Darf Uwe nicht seine Meinung vertreten? 

Auch Dir steht es frei, Deine Meinung zu äußern. 
Allerdings konnte ich diese in den Beiträgen zwischen 16 und 17Uhr, in Bezug auf das eigentliche Thema dieses Diskussionsstrangs, nicht finden. 
Daher meine Aufforderung an Dich, es gut sein zu lassen. 

Vielleicht wird durch Rainers Hartnäckigkeit und diese Diskussion der eine oder andere wach, beseitigt ein paar der möglicherweise vorhandenen "Gammelecken", baut einen besseren Filter oder einen größeren Teich und rettet so den einen oder anderen Fisch. 
Das wäre doch ein positiver Effekt, oder?


Meine eigene Meinung dazu ist, dass man ohne viel Technik und Pflege = etwas mehr "Dreck", eben nicht an die vielbeschriebene "Grenze" von 1000 Litern je Koi gehen sollte. Schon gleich gar nicht, wenn es sich um größere Tiere handelt und regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel ein Fremdwort sind. 

Wie gesagt, es ist meine Meinung und ich bin heilfroh, dass in unserem alten Teich kein Koi mehr leben muss. Gerade in diesem Winter...


----------



## rainthanner (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo, 

mit Wolfs Ausführungen könnte ich, aber auch ein angemessener Fischbesatz gut leben. Ich denke er versteht auch, was ich meine. Ich mag übrigens auch grünes Wasser und ich mag auch kein ozonisiertes "Nichts".  




> hallo annett,
> ich habe sogar in der mitte gelesen.der rainer erzählt mir auf gut deutsch das mein teich müll ist,obwohl ich ihn seit jahren ohne krankheiten oder ausfälle betreibe.was hat den geritten das er dieses thema wieder aus der versenkung geholt hat?wir sind doch hier bei hobby-gartenteich.
> nichts fuer ungut.
> gruß uli


Lieber Uli, 
harte Worte deinerseits, aber sieh es mal so: 
Momentane Bilder sprechen für sich und nicht nur hier, sondern überall und ganz besonders live vorort. Und - wir haben noch nicht frühsommerliche Fischschwächen. Wenn es bei dir funktioniert, dann freu dich darüber. Ich tu das ganz sicher mit dir, denn ich liebe gesunde Koi. 

Warum ich diesen Beitrag raushole, steht darin geschrieben. 
Ich würde hier geschriebene Äußerungen niemals im Beitrag eines hilfesuchenden tippen. 
Weil: 
Im "Hilfesuchenden-Beitrag" soll das Kind ja noch so gut es geht aus dem Brunnen gezogen werden. 
Hier - dieser Beitrag soll dazu beitragen, dass das Kind erst gar nicht reinfällt. Und dazu muss man ab und zu ein klein wenig überziehen. 


So - dies war jetzt wirklich die letzte Rechtfertigung auf diesem Gebiet. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Platin (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Thorsten und weswegen geht es jetzt deiner Meinung nach in einem Gartenteich nicht Koi zu halten ?


Wenn Du mir zeigst wo ich das geschrieben haben soll, antworte ich Dir gerne.
Fals Dir meine Antwort nicht reicht, dann lies Dir den ganzen Thread durch. 

Ich hatte doch lediglich meine Erfahrungen zum Thema gründeln beschrieben...?!
Es wurde doch so sehr hervorgehoben, dass gründeln die Koi so glücklich macht!
Oder passt es Dir nicht das ich ein Gegenargument gebracht habe?
Naja, Du kannst deine Erfahrungen mit deinen Koi auch gerne anbringen.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Thorsten, 
da muss ich leider passen, weil ich noch nie Koi besessen habe, aber die Erfahrung das Tiere, die Ihren natuerlichen Verhaltensweisen nachgehen können besser, gesünder und oft auch länger leben kann man ja nicht nur bei Koi beobachten. 

Naja immerhin hattest Du die Funktion der Dreckentfernung bei einem Gartenteich bezweifelt. Und die Dreckentfernung, da sind sich hoffentlich alle einig, ist ja wohl eine wichtige Grundvorraussetzung fuer Tierhaltung. 

Wolf


----------



## wp-3d (29. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer ?????

Ich habe mich mit Rainer schon genug gefetzt, finde es aber gut, das alte Thema immer wieder auszugraben.

Es gibt immer neue User und viele müssen immer wieder wachgerüttelt werden, es gibt einfach zu viel beratungsressistente Fischliebhaber, hierbei ist es egal ob Japanischer Farbkarpfen oder Stichling.

Ich formuliere es anders, Fischhaltung im Gartenteich ???   

Ja/Nein 

Ich spreche aus 29 jähriger Teicherfahrung, 20 Jahre als Anfänger.
Hier schreibe ich nur von meinen jetzigen Teich.
Er ist jetzt Oligotroph Güteklasse 1 http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiensystem  siehe Tabelle unten

Ein Traum von jeden Koiteichbesitzer in Bezug auf Sauerstoff und Bakterien,  

Dieses klappt aber nur mit Kies und Pflanzen unter Berücksichtigung der Selbstreinigung von Gewässern. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selbstreinigung
Zusätzlich ein Rieselfilter, der Nitrit abbaut und Nitrat produziert, welches nicht ausreicht meine Pflanzen zu versorgen, geschweige Algen wachsen zu lassen.
Dieses zum Algenteppich an der Folie. es gibt nur einen braunen Belag, den die Fische ablutschen können.
Falls noch einmal der Einwand kommen sollte, in diesem Biotop können keine Fische leben, sie werden im Sommer von mir gefüttert!!!

Einen Naturnahen Teich kann ich nicht der Natur überlassen.
Er brauch für ein Biologisches Gleichgewicht schon gut 3 Jahre und muss für eine Fischhaltung mit ausreichender Filterung gepflegt werden, dieses ist für einen Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse schon ein großes Problem.

Es reicht nicht mit einer UV Leuchte das Wasser zu klären, der Dreck bleibt, 
es wird nicht nährstoffarmer und durch seine Klarheit auch nicht Schadstoffarmer.

Diese Geräte sollten verboten werden, so gäbe es am Ende weniger tote Fische. oder es arbeiten endlich die Grauen Hirnzellen.

Grünes Wasser und Fische ist nicht gut, für Anfänger ohne Vorkenntnisse sehr schlecht. 

Übertriebene Tierliebe kann die Fische umbringen.
Beispiel: Tiefgrüne Suppe, die Fische jappsen nach Sauerstoff, jetzt wird kräftig aus der Dose das Futter in den Teich geschüttet.
Für einen Anfänger ganz klar, die Tiere haben nach Futter gebettelt.

Hier kommt der so genannte Koiteich: für Anfänger geeignet mit der eisernen Lunge (Technik) nebenan.
Schön Groß und Tief, am Ende aber mit 1000 Goldfischen
Und alle Debatten fangen wieder von vorne an.

Leider können wir nicht viele überzeugen, der eine möchte einen Naturteich mit Fontäne und Discobeleuchtung, der andere holt sich aus dem Baumarkt die Porsche für den Gartenteich, 65 Stück letztendlich ein Vermögen von 100000 Euro und kann noch Mitleid Ernten wenn er es in der Presse bekannt gibt. 

Ach ja da war noch der trübe natürliche Lebensraum des Karpfen.

Ich kenne natürliche Gewässer die noch nicht vom Menschen verpfuscht wurden, dort halten sich die Karpfen in den bekanntlich sehr klaren Pflanzenzonen auf, um dort Kleingetier oder frische Pflanzenwurzeln zu knabbern.
Ein Karpfen hat nicht nur das Seitenlinienorgan für trübes Wasser, er hat auch Augen und und kann unbewegliche Pflanzenwurzeln sehen.


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



> W: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?



ich habe zum titel eine grundsätzliche frage:
was ist mit *gartenteich* gemeint?
eine pfütze,ein teichlein ohne technik,ein größerer naturteich?

von wievielen koi reden wir?  3 in einem 5000 ltr teich?bepflanzt,kleiner bachlauf, wasserspiele...
warum sollte das zB nicht möglich sein?

worin unterscheidet sich ein koi ( sofern es nicht ein hochgezüchtetes und hochempfindliches exemplar aus japan ist) von einem karpfen ohne farbe , was seine bedürfnisse angeht?
kann man die frage überhaupt beantworten ohne die details zu berücksichtigen was größe, anlage,bepflanzung,umwelteinflüsse in nah-und weiterem bereich etc angeht?
nicht zu vergessen die pflege, die man auch durchaus einem gartenteich angedeihen lassen kann.

Gruß ulla


----------



## koimen (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Mitglieder 

scheint ein wenig "härter" geworden zu sein dieses Thema......

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/36/]dies[/URL] hatte ich zirka vor einem Jahr zu diesem Thema geschrieben....bin auch eher auf der technisch orientierten Seite anzusiedeln wie viele andere auch in diesem Forum. 

Mir gefällt aber auch die andere Seite (wunderbare Fotos von selbstgemachten "Natur-Teichen" in schön eingepassten Traumgärten mit allem drumherum) und bestaune es immer wieder......aber leider sind es nur sehr wenige wo es so zu gelingen scheint. In den seltensten Fällen funktioniert es wirklich mit dem Bioteich und den "Farbkarpfen" oder auch "schwimmende Schweine" genannt......nein!! Ich "liebe" meine Koi. 

Es ist ja allgemein bekannt und schon xfach  geschrieben, dass sehr viele Neuteichlinge es falsch angehen......und wenn noch Koi in die Anlage sollen. Da verstehe ich Rainer und alle kompetenten Koiberater mit Ihren Kontras.
Da habe auch ich lieber ein überblickbares Equipment das auf längere Sicht standhält. Wichtig ist doch, sich "wirklich" mit dem Koi zu befassen und seinem Medium.....dann gehts. Die Gefahr ist doch beim "natürlichen Teich"......Wenn man den "Natur-Koi-Teich" sich selbst überlasst wird er irgendwann kippen. Der "technisierte Koiteich" ist durch seine "Arbeitsabläufe" besser Überwacht.

Aber wie gesagt, die künstlich geschaffene Kleinstwelt/Oase/Mein Paradies auf Erden/etc......es muss auch mir gefallen und natürlich auch meinen Koi......

Aktuelle Bilder aus meinem sehr kalten Koiteich WT 4°....meinen Jungs scheints gut zu gehen bei dieser Saukälte.

    
PS. Sind nur immer die gleichen 7 Koi die ich zeigen kann oder besser gesagt darf


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



koimen schrieb:


> Es ist ja allgemein bekannt und schon xfach  geschrieben, dass sehr viele Neuteichlinge es falsch angehen......



Da sprichst Du ein großes Wort gelassen aus !
Wer gerade seinen Führerschein hat wird (hoffe ich) in den seltensten Fällen gleich einen Porsche fahren und den auf der Autobahn gleich an seine Grenzen fahren. 

Ein Koi ist ein solch Auto für Fahrer mit Erfahrung oder vielen Fahrstunden und Extratrainings 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## toschbaer (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallöchen,
ich mag mir gerne Koiteiche ansehen und mich hat der Koi auch in seinem Bann gezogen.
 Aber ich habe mir trotz alledem einen Gartenteich gebaut.
Ich mag die Vielfalt und nicht diese Monotonie im Koiteich!
Ich gebe den Koi Platz zum Gründeln und zum Erforschen; sie dürfen auch an den Pflanzen naschen und wenn sie weg sind, dann kauf ich halt neue
Ich brauche die Koi nicht mit hochwertigem Futter und Mineralien zu füttern, aber ich mache es! 
Die Koi haben aber immer noch die Möglichkeit auf Lebendfutter (Insekten oder kleine Fische) .
Ich kann nicht sagen, dass ich einen technikfreien Teich habe (das hätte ich gerne, aber bei Koi muß schon auf Sauberkeit geachtet werden!) Wobei das die Tausende von Wasserasseln und ich weiß nicht wieviel Billionen von Bakkis schon machen...
Eine Teichheizung habe ich.... Öhmm... doch...., da immer frisches 6- 8°C Brunnenwasser zugeführt wird und mein Teich zur Zeit immer noch zu 1/3 frei von Eis ist und da der 3.500l Teichfilter im Teich ist, kühlt er den Teich nicht aus; zudem kann er nicht einfrieren, da die Überläufe im Filter mindesten 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Das Schlimme ist: :shock ich habe den Filter und den Bio-Kies-Pflanzenfilterteich (5.000 Liter) noch nicht reinigen musste.
So, und jetzt zu dem Keimdruck    den ich nicht habe, da ich genügend " Wegfresser" habe, d.h. ich brauche weder einen UVC-Brenner noch Ozon. Dazu möchte ich mich nicht näher äußern.
Bezüglich der __ Parasiten: ja, da habe ich bestimmt auch welche - wie sie in jedem Teich vorkommen! Dabei habe ich auch Fressfeinde z.B. Elritzen und anderes Getier! :evil 
Dies ist halt der Unterschied zum Koiteich!

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
Soll ich mal loslegen und etwas zu kontra Koiteich schreiben???
Diese komische 1000 Liter Regel pro Koi !!
Warum stellt man so eine Regel auf? Soll artgerecht sein usw. und dann wird geäußert, dass Koi nicht zu gründeln brauchen!? 
Wo sind die natürlichen Fressfeinde für die Parasiten???
Warum sterben in den Koiteichen sooo viele Koi ?? (uchh- fremde Bakterienstämme und kein Hälterungsbecken...)
Warum kauft man dann immer neue Koi und das Sterben geht schon wieder los!!
Warum gibt es einen zu hohen Keimdruck? (uchh -wieder keine Fressfeinde und zu viel und unausgewogenes Futter?)
Warum helfen manche Medis nicht mehr ( uchh -vielleicht resistent?)
Warum haben mache Koi Mangelerscheinugen (uchh -fehlen da Mineralien?) 
u.s.w.

Ich wollte zu diesem Thema eigentlich nichts schreiben, o.k.- so manche denken: warum macht er es dann? 
Ich denke, dieses Thema kann nicht so einfach pauschaliert werden.
Ich denke, jeder, der in einem Forum schreibt, bzw. fragt trägt dazu bei, dass alle ihrem Ziel näher kommen kann - wie auch immer - je nach "Facon"!


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



toschbaer schrieb:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Soll ich mal loslegen und etwas zu kontra Koiteich schreiben???
> Diese komische 1000 Liter Regel pro Koi !!
> Warum stellt man so eine Regel auf? Soll artgerecht sein usw. und dann wird geäußert, dass Koi nicht zu gründeln brauchen!?
> ...



Damit unterstellst du den Koiteichbesitzern mangelndes Sachverständnis.

Ich weiß nicht was du mit diesem provokativem Posting bezwecken willst ?

Für mich ist hier *ENDE* in diesem Thread. Auf diese Diskussionsstufe stelle ich mich nicht.


----------



## toschbaer (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

:shock
Hallo Uwe,
past der Schuh,

 solch eine Antwort 

LG
Friedhelm
der es gut ""meint"" und "nicht" provokant schreiben wollte


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Warum ist das denn nun provikativ, was Friedhelm schreibt?
Er wirft Fragen auf und mögliche Erklärungen, die ja nicht auf jeden  und  alles passen müssen.
In einer offenen Diskussion sollte doch jeder seine Ansichten und Erfahrungen darlegen können .
Ich finde seine Argumentation nachvollziehbar. 
Um nur ein Beispiel herauszugreifen: besonders u.a.deshalb, weil  mir ein hier bekannter Koihändler selbst berichtet hat, mit welchen verschiedenen Medikamenten  Koi vorbehandelt werden, bevor sie in den Verkauf kommen.


> Warum helfen manche Medis nicht mehr ( uchh -vielleicht resistent?)


Ist eine logische Folgerung, die  auch beim Mensch Gültigkeit hat.


> Ich denke, jeder, der in einem Forum schreibt, bzw. fragt trägt dazu bei, dass alle ihrem Ziel näher kommen kann - wie auch immer - je nach "Facon"!




Gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Auch ich fand Friedhelms posting nicht unbedingt provokativ. 

@uwe 
wenn jeder der eine andere Meinung vertritt sofort immer ankündigt: in die Richtung diskutier ich nicht weiter, so wie Du es in diesem Thread nun schon zum zweiten mal machst, dann ist das einer offenen Diskussion nicht förderlich. 

Es gibt wohl weder DEN Koiteichbesitzer noch sind alle Männer technikverliebt und Frauen nicht. Aber es gibt doch empirische Studien, die das bei der Mehrheit belegen. 

Vielleicht biste einfach auch ein bisschen offener gegenüber anderen Meinungen, sonst traut man sich ja bald kaum noch was zu schreiben. 

Gruß 
Wolf ... der sich immer traut


----------



## Conny (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo,

wenn wir jetzt schon bei dem Punkt Resistenz angekommen sind, muss ich mich auch noch mal einschalten!
Es ist leider immer noch so, dass Antibiotika, die in der Humanmedizin eingesetzt werden, auch in der Veterinärmedizin von Laien zur Anwendung kommen. Es ist noch nicht verboten!  Ich wünsche keinem, der in seinen Teich ein Antibiotikum kippt, weil ein Fisch unpäßlich ist, dass ein naher Angehöriger oder er selber an einer Kreuzresistenz verstirbt! 
Und mir braucht auch keiner zu erzählen, dass die Koi in den sterilen Koiteichen glücklicher und gesünder sind! 
Für ein weiteres Märchen halte ich, dass so viele junge Koi auf dem Markt sind, weil jedes Jahr so viele in den Gartenteichen sterben! Der Hype nach den perfekten Farben produziert diese Mengen! Und dann wird selektiert!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> so wie Du es in diesem Thread nun schon zum zweiten mal machst



Aha, hast nicht alles gelesen ??? Beim ersten mal hatte Uli den Thread auf meinen teich bezogen und der spielt hier überhaupt keine Rolle.

Und ich habe Friedhelms Posting nicht als Meinung gesehen, sondern als Feststellung, warum sollte ich dagegen Diskutieren ?

Und du solltest wissen Wolf das ich andere Meinungen immer aktzeptiere.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Uwe, 
das meinte ich noch nicht mal, ich meinte eher Post 54 



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Einen Kommentar hierzu spare ich mir jetzt und in Zukunft



Wenn Du Dir einen Kommentar sparen willst, weil Dir nichts passendes dazu einfällt, dann lasse es doch einfach. 
Ich schreib doch auch nicht in jedem Thread, wo ich nichts schreiben will  "Dazu schreibe ich nichts".

... das Männer eher technikverliebt sind als Frauen, dazu gibt es diverse wissenschafftliche Untersuchungen. 

Na wenn Friedhelms Thread eine Feststellung war, dann gibts zwei möglichkeiten: 
1. Friedhelm hat Recht - dann ist es keine Provokation

da es aber für Dich eine Provokation ist unterstellst Du damit das Friedhelm unrecht hat. 
Und nun wäre es doch interessant festszustellen, mit welcher seiner Thesen, oder mit allen Thesen. Also durchaus einer weiteren Diskussion bedürftig.  

Und ... _natürlich_ sind hier Koiteichbesitzer und Gartenteichbesitzer mit mangelndem Sachverständnis. Warum sonst sind wir hier im Forum, wenn nicht um unser Sachverständnis zu verbessern ? 
Das ist keine Unterstellung von Friedhelm, sondern Fakt. 

Ich glaub eher dieser Thread soll Besitzern von naturnahen Gartenteichen mit extensiver Fischhaltung weniger Sachverständnis unterstellen als den Besitzern hoch technisierter intensiv besetzter Koihälterungen. 

Und ich sage dazu es gibt in beiden Gruppen Leute mit und ohne Sachverstand. Schlecht für die Fische wirds nur immer, wenn der Besitzer eines kleinen naturnahen Gartenteichs meint er könne in seinen Teich ohne die ganze Technik genaus viel Fisch setzen, wie mit der ganzen Technik. 

Also bitte Argumente oder Kommentare zu den Feststellungen von Friedhelm. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Conny schrieb:


> Für ein weiteres Märchen halte ich, dass so viele junge Koi auf dem Markt sind, weil jedes Jahr so viele in den Gartenteichen sterben! Der Hype nach den perfekten Farben produziert diese Mengen! Und dann wird selektiert!



Das ist wohl leider Wahr Conny


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



> Der Hype nach den perfekten Farben produziert diese Mengen! Und dann wird selektiert


...und während wir uns aufregen über zwei koi, die aus irgendwelchen gründen ( die man ohne entsprechende untersuchung und details bei der haltung ohnehin nie ganz nachvollziehen kann, sondern nur vermutungen anstellt aufgrund erfahrungen und dem, was der halter an info preisgibt)sterben, egal ob im gut technisierten koiteich oder gartenteich, werden in den hochtechnisierten zuchtanlagen jährlich tausende  koi  *verworfen*.
 was soviel bedeuted wie in den müll entsorgt bzw zu fischmehl etc verarbeitet.

für jeden der *durchkommt* sterben 50...100...
dennoch unterstützen wir genau das mit dem kauf und halten von koi,--auch ich.
ich habe noch nie in einem thread gelesen, daß sich darüber jemand aufregt...

gruß ulla


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo zusammen.

Bitte hört auf, Euch gegenseitig das Hobby madig zu machen.
Es soll uns doch einen und nicht entzweien. 

Warum kann man nicht ohne unterschwellige Unterstellungen über sowas diskutieren?
So wie es jetzt läuft, ist die Diskussion müßig, weil die Minderheit der reinen Koiteichbesitzer in eine Ecke gedrängt wird (mein Empfinden, gerade beim Lesen so mancher Posts) und einfach nicht mehr antwortet. Damit meine ich noch nicht mal Uwe, sondern einige andere, die sich immer mehr zurückziehen, weil gaaaaanz wenige immer wieder auf ihrer Meinung bis zum Umfallen beharren und nichts anderes gelten lassen. 
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, es geht hier nur noch ums "ich diskutiere, bis alle anderen aufgeben und dann habe ich Recht". 

SOOO funktioniert ein Forum auf Dauer nicht.... das sollte jedem klar sein. Wie heißt es immer "der Klügere gibt nach...". 


Warum wird hier jedem, der halt eher auf Technik, als auf Naturteich setzt, gleich noch Antibiotika-Gaben, Mastfutter, und ein Massensterben der Fische angedichtet?
Haben alle von Euch mal hier die Themen der letzten Wochen quer gelesen?
Dann wisst Ihr sicherlich auch, wo bisher Fischverluste und davon in der Mehrzahl Koiverluste aufgetreten sind.
Komischerweise habe ich nur einen einzigen der großen Koiteiche darunter gelesen und das war der überbesetzte Teich aus der Zeitung....
Ein wenig mehr Pflege=weniger Dreck am Boden schadet m.M.n. KEINEM Fischteich. 
In mindestens einem Fall ist diesen Winter eingetreten, was mehr oder weniger im Sommer bereits prognostiziert wurde. 
Von der eigentlichen Ursache mal ab, hat die Sache mit dem "wir geben ab, wenn sie zu groß sind" leider nicht funktioniert... bezahlt haben dafür die Fische. Leider. 
Was ist eigentlich mit den Aquarien, die ohne Filtertechnik nicht funktionieren würden? Das ist meines Erachtens auch eine Art der intensiven Fischhaltung. Das ist ok, weil darin (meist) Kies liegt?
Das AQ intensiver als die meisten Teiche besetzt sind, dürfte wohl klar sein. 

Also steckt bitte alle die Steine wieder in die Hosentaschen und lasst uns normal diskutieren. Es soll doch für jeden was dabei heraus kommen. 

*Wie immer im Leben gibt es nicht nur schwarz und weiß.*

Solange ich Koi hatte, bekamen sie erst normales Fischfutter und später waren sie Eigenversorger. Trotzdem bin ich heilfroh, dass der letzte (__ Reiher...) unterdessen bei Uwe seine Runden drehen kann, denn selbst der alte 10-15m³ Teich war meiner Meinung nach nicht ausreichend für solche Fische, da zu flach angelegt. Trotz dieser Angaben (und meiner Einwände) wurden mir die Koi in einem Zoofachgeschäft als geeignet verkauft. "Das geht schon..." 
Antibiotika gab es bei mir NIE. Wenn ich welche für mein anderes Viehzeug brauche, dann führt kein Weg am Tierarzt vorbei. 
Legal ist es mit Sicherheit nicht, wenn "Laien" damit herumhantieren. 

Aber auch Friedhelm (soweit ich weiß kein TA - also für mich einer der hier aufgeführten Laien) muss seinen Öko-Kühen ab und zu mal mit AB aufhelfen.
Sie (Fisch wie Kuh) an einer behandelbaren Krankheit krepieren zu lassen, wäre nämlich ebenso wenig tierfreundlich.
Die Resistenzen ausschließlich auf den Gebrauch im Tierbereich zurück führen zu wollen, halte ich ebenfalls für ziemlich wage.
Wie oft werden Menschen AB verschrieben, die dann falsch eingenommen werden? Wie oft wird sinnlos verschrieben? 
Wieviele Desinfektionsmittel werden alleine fürs WC daheim verkauft? :crazy

Probleme bereitet nicht unbedingt der richtige Einsatz dieser Mittel, sondern vor allem eine Unterdosierung bei der Anwendung. Das ist wie bei den bösen, bösen Pflanzenschutzmitteln.  
Aber lassen wir das besser außen vor - es sind bereits jetzt zuviele "Nebenkriegsschauplätze" eröffnet worden, sodass das eigentliche Thema dabei unterzugehen droht.


Das Tippen dieser Zeilen hat einige Zeit in Anspruch genommen... also bitte habt ein Nachsehen, wenn ich mich nicht auf die zwischenzeitlich geschriebenen Antworten beziehen kann.
Leider habe ich jetzt auch keine Zeit mehr, darauf weiter einzugehen.


----------



## Conny (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo,

und wenn hier nur einige wenige in Zukunft zuerst nachdenken, bevor sie Antibiotika und Desinfektionsmittel im Haushalt benutzen, hat es sich gelohnt, darüber zu streiten.

Zitat: Die Resistenzen ausschließlich auf den Gebrauch im Tierbereich zurück führen zu wollen, halte ich ebenfalls für ziemlich wage.
Es ist wissentschaftlich erwiesen, dass der rücksichtslose Gebrauch von Antibiotika in der Massentierhaltung und vor allem in der Mast zu Kreuzresistenzen führte. Leipzig S. 40 ist besonders zu beachten!

Die Aussage, dass für einen Koi, der in unsere Teiche gelangt, viele viele andere verworfen werden, ist hier leider bisher noch nicht gefallen. Und das nicht nur in Japan, sondern auch hier in Forumsteichen. Damit will ich niemanden angreifen. Wenn es um Haustiere geht, kochen die Emotionen hoch. Technikverliebtheit ist an sich auch nichts negatives. 

Streitkultur bedeutet, dass man unterschiedliche Argumente vorbringt und dann hinterher in die Augen sehen kann. Vor allem bei diesem Thema hier, sollten wir das nicht vergessen!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Mal zum Thema Koiselektion.

Komischerweise wird auch in den Koifilmen die es als DVD gibt die Selektion ausgiebig gezeigt und Dokumentiert, aber nicht was dann mit den kleinen passiert. 
Einige werden in Angelteiche geschmissen um sie dann zu fangen, aber die meisten landen in der Mühle und wir kaufen es dann als Tierfutter.

Leider ist es nicht nur bei Fischen so, auch andere Rassetiere (Hund, Katze usw.) werden selektiert, zumindest im Ausland ist es gang und gebe (wir haben einen ausselektierten Hund).

Wie ist es mit Legehennenhaltung, Tiertransporte usw usw. ?

Ich denke es würde hier den Rahmen sprengen darüber zu diskutieren, zumindest in diesem Thread.



Conny schrieb:


> Streitkultur bedeutet, dass man unterschiedliche Argumente vorbringt und dann hinterher in die Augen sehen kann. Vor allem bei diesem Thema hier, sollten wir das nicht vergessen!



Sehe ich genauso, dass schöne ist wir werden es beim TT erfahren


----------



## Conny (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Uwe,

das ist genau das, was ich meine! Wir, unsere Spezies selektiert skrupellelos! Hier wurden schon __ Fischreiher- und Katzenquäler-Beiträge erstellt! 

Es darf nicht darum gehen, volltechnisierter Teich kontra Gartenteich. Es gibt hier wunderschöne Koi- und wunderschöne Gartenteiche mit Koi.

Und es gibt mit Sicherheit auf jeder Seite skrupellose Besitzer! 

Wenn ich eine Antwort auf die Frage bekäme, warum es die Koi und die __ Frösche erwischt hat, wäre ich froh.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*



Conny schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Antwort auf die Frage bekäme, warum es die Koi und die __ Frösche erwischt hat, wäre ich froh.



Zu den Fröschen kann ich nichts sagen, aber Kois verlangen nun mal stabilere Wasserparameter wie Sauerstoff, Temperatur usw.

Überzüchtung ? Sicher auch eine Teilantwort. Aber wenn man das weiß kann man darauf reagieren, oder es von vornherein ausschließen. Und damit wären wir wieder beim Eingangspost von Rainer


----------



## myno (23. März 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo liebe leute,
ich bin neu bei Euch und bin ganz erschrocken über Eure Probleme.
Unser Gartenteich ( 65 m³ ) beteht 7 Jahre, es gibt keine Winterverluste und
die 12 Kois vermehren sich ungehemmt ( ohne jede Chemie ). 
Mein Problem ist daher wie bekomme ich den unerwüschten Nachwuchs
( ca 70 Stück , 5 cm lang ) wieder raus??

Grüsse aus Hennigsdorf bei Berlin

Norbert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. März 2009)

*AW: Koihaltung im Gartenteich / geht das auf Dauer gut?*

Hallo Norbert :willkommen

Schön, das du durch den Winter gekommen bist 

Aber bedenke, hier gibt es 8700 User, ein paar hatten Probleme und die waren zum Teil leider "Hausgemacht"

Der Ausdruck "eure Probleme" passt also nicht so ganz.

Stell doch mal ein paar Bildchen von deinem Teich ein, vielleicht auch von der verwendeten Technik


----------

